# BAD RAT



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

right as u may or may not no i have seprated roob from toby and cody but i only get them out together so (fingers crossed) they will start to get on. i let them roam free on the sofa with me. i have 3 cusions on the sofa and the day before yesterday they were all snuggled up together under the cusion gettin on fine and i thought that withing a few weeks i might beable to have them in the same cage again but last night i had all three out and heard this terrible squeeling roon had pinned cody down and had ripped a lump of his fur out there was no bleeding and a few mins later they were all ok?!?!? any advice anyone please ????!!!!!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Ahhh! Thatâ€™s what was happening when I was introducing Bob to Jay. Jay would pin Bob down and bite him and rip bits a fur out. All I could do was break them up when it got too rough and let them shake it off in a sense. Jay was still doing the, Iâ€™m-The-Boss kind of thing, but in some cases you should let them figure out whoâ€™s the "boss". Like now, even though Jay and Bob are buddies there are times one will get mad at the other and both will take turns pining the other and its not just a playing thing its a dominate thing.
Anyways, before they become friends, I separated the two but kept their cages close together, enough to where they were able to smell each other and know where each other were. Eventually they were fine being in each others cages and now they share a cage and are doing great  I would just keep at it. Just watch them when there together.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

how long did u have to keep them seprate for? i get all three rats out for at least an hour a day then i also take roob out on his own so hes used 2 me and the other rats


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I really only separated them during the night, when I couldnt keep and eye on them and when they started to fight. It didnt take long for them to get along well enough to share a cage.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

even wen i keep an eye on them it makes no difference i try to stop them the run away from me or i get a bite! but when they arnt fighting they run about together without toby is it a bit of friendly fighting or not?


----------

